
To “deselect” is how you make something “unselected” - danschumann
https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/18465/unselect-or-deselect
======
danschumann
Oh wait.. unselected might be for items that have never been selected... aw
man.

Well, I was looking for the verb form anyway. "Deselect" it is!

